# open beaches for Shark fishing at night



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

I love to fish at night for sharks,Did have the night owl pass then they done away with them.Then they would let you stay till 10pm now they stopped that. seems like you have to be gone from the natl seashore about the time you want to start fishing. I mainly fish johnson beach and the only place i know of to fish later in the night is chickenbone,is there anywhere around where i can fish and not have to worry about leaving until i get ready to leave?


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I have never had a problem fishing the national seashore at night. I think Opal beach might close, but most of the access points without facilities are fair game to night fishing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How would you like it if someone came into your home at night and hooked you in the mouth?


----------



## mrplmbr (Mar 31, 2010)

MrFish said:


> How would you like it if someone came into your home at night and hooked you in the mouth?


Wouldnt be too bad if it had a ribeye on it


----------

